# Link to GP/Medical Card Calculator



## Coolaboy (4 Dec 2008)

Has anybody got the link to the calculator for GP/medical card page? Thanks.


----------



## gipimann (4 Dec 2008)

the page link, but the calculator has been removed (probably exploded with all the budget changes!)

You can find some links to guideline documents [broken link removed]


----------



## Coolaboy (4 Dec 2008)

Thank you.


----------

